# Installing as only OS on new Lenovo L340 Ryzen 5 system



## SteveWisc (Jul 24, 2019)

Recently bought two Lenovo L340 17in Ryzen 5 Win 10 laptops for a stupid good price. Looking to install BSD on one of them. 
Cut my teeth, many years ago, on a 3B2 system, but just retired from 30+ years in WinWorld. Considering the specs, the slowest and most frustrating machine I've ever had.

Concerns: 
Bios
Driver for Radeon Vega graphics

Tips, advice and warnings would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 24, 2019)

SteveWisc said:


> Driver for Radeon Vega graphics


In addition to the handbook, have a look here: https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics#AMD_Graphics
(the handbook doesn't contain this information yet)

There are a few threads regarding Ryzen, be sure to check those too.


----------



## SteveWisc (Jul 24, 2019)

Thank-you! I was pleasantly surprised at what "clicked". Having said that, it's time to break out the shop vac and clean the cob webs. 
This has motivated me to purchase a long lost friend, UNIX and Linux System Administration Handbook*. *
5th edition? How time flies.


----------

